# Will a 2 yard sander fit?



## Utahjd1 (Oct 12, 2017)

i have a 2004 f350 6.0 diesel its a short bed truck and I'm wondering if a 2 yard sander would fit in my truck. I know it will take the weight but worried about the length of the sander.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JustJeff said:


> Yes.


Jeff, a 2 yard will fit in a short box?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes. I've got a 2 yard VBX in one now, and the other truck will have a 2 yard Saltdogg in my other truck next week. Both short beds.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotcha, didn't think it would fit.


----------



## Utahjd1 (Oct 12, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Yes. I've got a 2 yard VBX in one now, and the other truck will have a 2 yard Saltdogg in my other truck next week. Both short beds.


Pic? Just want to see how it sits in the truck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The black one is a 1.5 yarder. The only difference between it and the 2 yarder that I'm putting in next week, is that it's taller. The length and the way it sits in the truck is the same. I'll look for a picture of the VBX and post that as well when I can find it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

2 yard Boss spreader.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Look at the spreader specs, some are less high and longer, others are a bit taller and shorter. I only know these because I was just looking at them, but the saltdogg shpe2000 (Jeff's 1st photo), boss forge 2.0, and the vbx8000 (Jeff's 2nd photo) require 6.6' minimum bed length. I'm sure the DD products are the same way, we just don't have any dealers close by except for snowex, and I've heard not so great things about snowex spreaders.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

My short beds are only 6'-4". They both fit no problem.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> My short beds are only 6'-4". They both fit no problem.


I'm just going off the literature. I'm sure even a 6' bed would handle them fine.

Is the picture with the vbx at the gas station taken after you're finished and the spreader empty? Doesn't look to be squatting at all, or is that from your airbags?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I had no issue at all with an SHPE 2000 or VBX8000 in a short bed Dodge.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm just going off the literature. I'm sure even a 6' bed would handle them fine.
> 
> Is the picture with the vbx at the gas station taken after you're finished and the spreader empty? Doesn't look to be squatting at all, or is that from your airbags?


No, that was the day I brought it home after being installed. It was empty. But it also doesn't squat at all when filled because of the air bags. It's nice to not have my plow lights pointing up at the sky when it's filled now!


----------



## Utahjd1 (Oct 12, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> My short beds are only 6'-4". They both fit no problem.


My short bed is 6'7" so I guess I'm golden


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Look at the spreader specs, some are less high and longer, others are a bit taller and shorter. I only know these because I was just looking at them, but the saltdogg shpe2000 (Jeff's 1st photo), boss forge 2.0, and the vbx8000 (Jeff's 2nd photo) require 6.6' minimum bed length. I'm sure the DD products are the same way, we just don't have any dealers close by except for snowex, and I've heard not so great things about snowex spreaders.


No issues with my snowex. Heavy duty wiring, and great connectors.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> The black one is a 1.5 yarder. The only difference between it and the 2 yarder that I'm putting in next week, is that it's taller. The length and the way it sits in the truck is the same. I'll look for a picture of the VBX and post that as well when I can find it.
> 
> View attachment 173783


It's much deeper too, because of the interior angle. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. I was, it looks bigger than 2 yards when you look down inside.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> No issues with my snowex. Heavy duty wiring, and great connectors.


Maybe it's the installer out here then. I know 5 guys that have, or got rid of a snowex because of issues. I can't remember what was wrong with them though. I think it was motor issues, or wires rotting, I don't know. Glad you're not having any issues. There's may have been older too. I know a lot of the DD spreaders had issues in the beginning that seemed to have gotten worked out.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> The black one is a 1.5 yarder. The only difference between it and the 2 yarder that I'm putting in next week, is that it's taller. The length and the way it sits in the truck is the same. I'll look for a picture of the VBX and post that as well when I can find it.
> 
> View attachment 173783


Did I just miss the text last night above the picture? It doesn't say it was edited, but I swear they were just pictures. Maybe I'm losing my mind!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, you must have missed it.


----------

